# Monster trout caught in Shores Acres



## coastal22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Any one heard of a 12 lb'er being caught in Shore Acres? A buddy of mine showed me a picture of this fish & told me it was caught in Shore Acres. Trying get find some details


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

Had not heard and if that is the alleged 12#er, then the camera has somehow taken off about 1/2 its weight!


----------



## coastal22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I'm digging for some details


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

BeeGee said:


> Had not heard and if that is the alleged 12#er, then the camera has somehow taken off about 1/2 its weight!


X2

-hook


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

She has the head of a large mouth bass. Great fish...


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats ,nice trout!!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice trout, but looks a little light for 12lbs...but you never know?


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a nice trout (too bad it's dead...) but I don't think it would go over 10.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

dparkerh said:


> That's a nice trout (too bad it's dead...) but I don't think it would go over 10.


Perfect eating size..


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Arms stretched out and comparing to a similar pic I have, I would say around 27" or so. Maybe 7 lbs. Very nice fish whatever it weighed! No way 12 lbs though.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

We can only see half that trout. 

6 pounds the half we see and 6 pounds the half we don't see; yes, 12 lb. trout!!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Great fish but gonna have to see more than that picture to believe it's a 12lber. Just sayin.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It doesn't look like his arms are stretched and he doesn't look like a small guy. Nice fish regardless.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

half of harris county will now be hitting the shoreacres shoreline after this stupid post.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Might go 12# if he is 7'6"...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice fish but don't believe its 12#. But then again my eyes aint like they used to be.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

dparkerh said:


> That's a nice trout (too bad it's dead...) but I don't think it would go over 10.


Pfffft !



big john o said:


> Perfect eating size..


Hell yeah...get the grease hot Momma !


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Pfffft !
> 
> Hell yeah...get the grease hot Momma !


I was witcha till ya' mentioned frying it that puppy gets some salt, pepper, and orange slices and over the grill with a little mesquite


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Better get a new scale or bogs calibrated 6.5# maybe arms sure are stretched to the camera


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Fish looks to be 30-31" and it is fat. 10+ lbs is not out of the question. Could be 12 who knows.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Mickey was talking about this fish on 610 am caught off a pier in Shore Acres about a month ago. I asked him what he knew about it during the fishing show. He said he was gonna find out. Kinda the last I heard. So who knows.

That is an awful big fish to come out of Galveston Bay.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

that is a big boy and if you look at his hands it only covers half the body. I am going to say the picture does not do the fish justice. it has a fat belly and is definitly over 30"


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*the ole fisherman stretch!*

my guess 29" @ 7.25lbs ....... no way that a 12lb trout...

speckcaster


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

There is already a line of people at the gate of shore acares pier trying to get in with out a key...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

beachbumm said:


> There is already a line of people at the gate of shore acares pier trying to get in with out a key...


:rotfl: I'm in Decatur for another week, it ain't me:headknock


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

The specs on the fish were 32 1/4" weighing 12.6lbs on a Boga. This was caught on a homemade tandem rig. The fish is in the process of being mounted. It is legit. I'm going to call him and tell him about this post since he's a friend of mine.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

Called him, he should chime in soon.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> The specs on the fish were 32 1/4" weighing 12.6lbs on a Boga. This was caught on a homemade tandem rig. The fish is in the process of being mounted. It is legit. I'm going to call him and tell him about this post since he's a friend of mine.


Then that's the biggest trout I've ever seen come out that area......if those specs are legit...then "congrats"....and sorry about the 7.25lb shot! .....on a spec rig?????? lordy...

speckcaster


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> Called him, he should chime in soon.


He'd better be prepared for some criticism with this crowd


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully he posts his taxidermists' info for those that want to verify.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*and on a speck rig???*



LPTXGUY03 said:


> Hopefully he posts his taxidermists' info for those that want to verify.


and on a homemade "speck rig".....really???? ...... figures....LOL

speckcaster


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckcaster said:


> and on a homemade "speck rig".....really???? ...... figures....LOL
> 
> speckcaster


Think about the bullets he was sweatin'. 1 hook, multiple line connections that could fail, another hook hanging below to hang something and smash a dream to pieces:rotfl: Blood pressure 160 over 100


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

Caught this 27" toad with the same homemade rig 15 yards away from his sow a week later.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> View attachment 595160
> 
> 
> Caught this 27" toad with the same homemade rig 15 yards away from his sow a week later.


You better git that fish outta tha' house or "momma" gonna be mad
He got some "swag" to his tummy:cheers:


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*priceless.......*



spurgersalty said:


> You better git that fish outta tha' house or "momma" gonna be mad
> He got some "swag" to his tummy:cheers:


Thousands spent on tackle.....

Thousands spend on kayaks....

100 Miles of wading mud & oysters....

Only to be smoked by the Pier....priceless

just kidding ..... that awesome and just goes to show anytime and any cast!

speckcaster:biggrin:


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

Great fish. Love all the people on here trying to guess the weight from a picture when most of his hands are covering the fish. Especially love the guy guessing it was 7 and change LOL. Biggest trout I've caught this spring was around 7.5# on a certified boga and it looked way smaller than that fish in the picture. I'm not one to guess the weight since you can't tell from just one photo (a bad one). But any guessing for that fish starts at 9# minimum. You can make a fish look a lot bigger than it really is in a picture. You can also take a bad picture and make a fish look smaller than it was - like this guy's fish. You can always tell that a trout is big when it has that huge head and big belly like the one posted. Looks to me like it wasn't the best picture.

Congrats - nice fish.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

grindthegrind said:


> Great fish. Love all the people on here trying to guess the weight from a picture when most of his hands are covering the fish. Especially love the guy guessing it was 7 and change LOL. Biggest trout I've caught this spring was around 7.5# on a certified boga and it looked way smaller than that fish in the picture. I'm not one to guess the weight since you can't tell from just one photo (a bad one). *But any guessing for that fish starts at 9# minimum.* You can make a fish look a lot bigger than it really is in a picture. You can always tell that a trout is big when it has that huge head and big belly like the one posted.
> 
> Congrats - nice fish.


From the authority Gentlemen


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> From the authority Gentlemen


I bet you are. You should spend more time fishing and less time criticizing a guy you don't know over the internet forums. Let him have the spotlight - was a nice fish. 7,870 posts. I thought I had a lot of time on my hands...LOL. From the authority gentleman - professional 2cool poster and arm chair angler extraordinaire! Do you fish with Gilbert by any chance? I'm sure he's caught a lot of 9#r's too! I've also heard the more posts you have the bigger trout you catch  I need to get to work!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Good thing the STAR tourney is not open yet. Other wise the whole upper coast would have to just wait till next year for a shot at 1st


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

grindthegrind said:


> I bet you are. You should spend more time fishing and less time criticizing a guy you don't know over the internet forums. Let him have the spotlight - was a nice fish. 7,870 posts. I thought I had a lot of time on my hands...LOL. From the authority gentleman - *professional 2cool poster and arm chair angler extraordinaire!* Do you fish with Gilbert by any chance? I've heard he's caught a lot of 9#r's too!


I never made a guess as I generally try not to make an *** out of myself with statements such as your first one I highlighted. The boldness it takes to make such an obvious claim of authority, well, I just lack it feller.
And when did I criticize him? Please, point that out. I'll be waiting.
And to the bolded statement above, thank you all, I couldn't have done it without your attentiveness.
Never met Gilbert, might this duck season tho'.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*agreed.....*



spurgersalty said:


> I never made a guess as I generally try not to make an *** out of myself with statements such as your first one I highlighted. The boldness it takes to make such an obvious claim of authority, well, I just lack it feller.
> And when did I criticize him? Please, point that out. I'll be waiting.
> And to the bolded statement above, thank you all, I couldn't have done it without your attentiveness.
> Never met Gilbert, might this duck season tho'.


X2 ..... he even noted that fighting a big trout like that on a "homemade" speck rig is a feat onto itself!!!! so relax all ...... nice big-un!

speckcaster


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> I never made a guess as I generally try not to make an *** out of myself with statements such as your first one I highlighted. The boldness it takes to make such an obvious claim of authority, well, I just lack it feller.
> And when did I criticize him? Please, point that out. I'll be waiting.
> And to the bolded statement above, thank you all, I couldn't have done it without your attentiveness.
> Never met Gilbert, might this duck season tho'.


Kind of proved my point for me. Just relax and stay behind that keyboard where you belong. The fish was caught 5 minutes from my house. I don't need to guess or "make claims" at what that fish was. If you want to believe it was less than 9# go right ahead. I'm sure that the guy who caught it will chime in soon and do you like Jean Scrutu did Gilbert. If you don't remember the thread here's your boy in action: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3861111&highlight=big+trout#post3861111


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

speckcaster said:


> my guess 29" @ 7.25lbs ....... no way that a 12lb trout...
> 
> speckcaster


*I don't know to appreciate the weight of the fish from the picture,anyway is one big trout over 8.5 lb.*

I am telling this because i can show one 8.5 lb.(on the right scale)speckled trout catch by me from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS using one ...."home made specks rig".
Sorry i don't measure the length of the fish...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

grindthegrind said:


> I bet you are. You should spend more time fishing and less time criticizing a guy you don't know over the internet forums. Let him have the spotlight - was a nice fish. 7,870 posts. I thought I had a lot of time on my hands...LOL. From the authority gentleman - professional 2cool poster and arm chair angler extraordinaire! Do you fish with Gilbert by any chance? I'm sure he's caught a lot of 9#r's too! I've also heard the more posts you have the bigger trout you catch  I need to get to work!


Were you born retarded or do you just act like it online?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

grindthegrind said:


> Kind of proved my point for me. Just relax and stay behind that keyboard where you belong. The fish was caught 5 minutes from my house. I don't need to guess or "make claims" at what that fish was. If you want to believe it was less than 9# go right ahead. I'm sure that the guy who caught it will chime in soon and do you like Jean Scrutu did Gilbert.


Which point did I prove? I'm curious. Are you dyslexic? Drunk? High? or all the above?
Again, when did I bad mouth him or claim the fish was not what he claimed? I'm waiting on a non-deflective answer.


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

Gilbert said:


> Were you born retarded or do you just act like it online?


Hey there's your boyfriend right on cue! That didn't even take 5 minutes for him to respond! Hopefully I can break the 200 post mark and maybe those 7s will turn into 8's...or gasp...maybe 9s! This will be my last post since this thread has gotten derailed to you just throwing out insults (what's new). Point was that I've heard first hand of the weight of that fish and yes, it was on a certified boga and was caught 5 minutes from where I live. I am 100% it was over nine. It's not a claim. You need to learn to read.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*now that is one fat trout!*



Jean Scurtu said:


> *I don't know to appreciate the weight of the fish from the picture,anyway is one big trout over 8.5 lb.*
> 
> I am telling this because i can show one 8.5 lb.(on the right scale)speckled trout catch by me from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS using one ...."home made specks rig".
> Sorry i don't measure the length of the fish...


Jean

That is one fat "ole" trout ..... and I don't slam speck rigs....i have six to ten of them floating around my boxes....but you've got to admit landing a 7 to 12lb speck on one off of a pier! is one heck of a ride!

lot's of chances to have that gator snag a piling with that spare hook tailing along...HIS BLOOD PRESSURE MUST HAVE BEEN ELEVATED!!

speckcaster


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

grindthegrind said:


> Kind of proved my point for me. Just relax and stay behind that keyboard where you belong. The fish was caught 5 minutes from my house. I don't need to guess or "make claims" at what that fish was. If you want to believe it was less than 9# go right ahead. I'm sure that the guy who caught it will chime in soon and do you like Jean Scrutu did Gilbert. If you don't remember the thread here's your boy in action: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3861111&highlight=big+trout#post3861111


^^^^^Baboso^^^^^sad3smsad3sm


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

grindthegrind said:


> Hey there's your boyfriend right on cue! Hopefully I can break the 200 post mark and maybe those 7s will turn into 8's...or gasp...maybe 9s! *This will be my last post* since this thread has gotten derailed to you just throwing out insults (what's new). Point was that I've heard first hand of the weight of that fish and yes, it was on a certified boga and was caught 5 minutes from where I live. I am 100% it was over nine. It's not a claim. You need to learn to read.


Please, take that out of context for us, and do us a favor.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

grindthegrind said:


> Hey there's your boyfriend right on cue! That didn't even take 5 minutes for him to respond! Hopefully I can break the 200 post mark and maybe those 7s will turn into 8's...or gasp...maybe 9s! This will be my last post since this thread has gotten derailed to you just throwing out insults (what's new). Point was that I've heard first hand of the weight of that fish and yes, it was on a certified boga and was caught 5 minutes from where I live. I am 100% it was over nine. It's not a claim. You need to learn to read.


Born retarded was my guess.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats ,nice trout!!!


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

To get back on topic, I just got off the phone with John he can't post yet he just joined. He stated he is paying $59X.XX for his mount and his taxidermist charges $18.50 an inch. The taxidermist did state it's his biggest trout he's done. The mount should be done soon. His s/n is troutguy2012. I think that's what he said forgive me if I'm wrong I'm half way in a bottle of gentleman jack!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> To get back on topic, I just got off the phone with John he can't post yet he just joined. He stated he is paying $59X.XX for his mount and his taxidermist charges $18.50 an inch. The taxidermist did state it's his biggest trout he's done. The mount should be done soon. His s/n is troutguy2012. I think that's what he said forgive me if I'm wrong I'm half way in a bottle of gentleman jack!


lol...we'll be waiting to hear from him. Any more pictures?
And just to point out, pics are soooo very hard to get length and weight guestimates from. Unlike deer where most guys can give you a score withing 10 pts quickly. grindthegrind was privy to more info than some here and that is the only reason he was able to make the statement that I called him out for. Give him an unknown fish and he's as clueless as I.
Regardless, tell your bud congrats, and watch the PUI.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

dparkerh said:


> That's a nice trout (too bad it's dead...) but I don't think it would go over 10.


Wall hanger baby !,


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

one only has to look at the girth of that fish to realize its a 9+ trout.nice wall hanger.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy sheet! Pink panty backlashes all over this thread! The whole gang is here too! It is a nice trout, if it is the dimensions stated the picture does not do it justice, that is all we are saying. He must be a big ol boy because he does not have his arms extended and it does look like a 6-7# fish if he is a normal sized guy.
You cats are wilder than the Taliban today! Wow!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Holy sheet! Pink panty backlashes all over this thread! The whole gang is here too! It is a nice trout, if it is the dimensions stated the picture does not do it justice, that is all we are saying. He must be a big ol boy because he does not have his arms extended and it does look like a 6-7# fish if he is a normal sized guy.
> You cats are wilder than the Taliban today! Wow!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


x2^^^^^^^


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

i feel for the guy but as i learned all the b.s. around what it isn't. i still have people tell me that my 32+ 12pound trout that i let go was only 25 or 27. i guess the naysayers will get a body this time. glade someone gets to rub it in the guys face that never saw the fish in person and wants to talk trash, but **** nice trout congrats


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

X2^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*it's been a classic!*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Holy sheet! Pink panty backlashes all over this thread! The whole gang is here too! It is a nice trout, if it is the dimensions stated the picture does not do it justice, that is all we are saying. He must be a big ol boy because he does not have his arms extended and it does look like a 6-7# fish if he is a normal sized guy.
> You cats are wilder than the Taliban today! Wow!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


X3 one for the books....it's been a classic "session"

speckcasterhwell:


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Would have been the body of water record if he would have taken all the correct steps. I see 12 pounds.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Dna and weight of a fish from a pic. Some of you should become detectives, lots of crimes would be solved from just a pic!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks pretty big to me, I wish they were all that size.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

i Have caught a 30" trout and as soon as i saw the picture, i knew it was bigger than that. Definetly a fish of a lifetime there. Congratz!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

29-32"...8.5-12#....I can't say, but I do know....I want one, and it is that time of year! 
Congrats on the catch!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Weight*

I'm not a Boga Grip fan, don't care for them when to comes to getting an
actual weight but looking at the picture I would say that fish is in the 10-12lb range, nice catch. Gater


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry I'm late, what did I miss?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Littlebeer said:


> Sorry I'm late, what did I miss?


False accusations, possible dyslexia, authoritative statements, and a bigazz feech!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

This thread has been entertaining! It's hard to tell by a pic. Here is a super rough estimate based on the picture. Take the guys hand and say on the average the width of your hand is about 5-6 inches wide then the 30 inch plus makes sense. Just purely a SWAG!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

thats a big un


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard that fish was legit also... There are some big fish to be had on from Seabrook flats to beyond Sylvan beach in late winter and early spring. I know of several 8-10lbsers coming from that area over the years. an extreme fish like that does not surprise me.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Bunch of losers, I knew exactly what that fish weighed on a mere glance of the pic. Now I got to google Shores Acres


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

*Shore Acres Trout Assesment*​
Upon initial reports of a gator trout taken from the Galveston Bay complex of Shore Acres, a study was performed on the quality of fish submitted in a mysterious photo.

Taking the subjects middle fingernail of 3/4" and transferring it to a key indicator measurement line of 6 inches* then placed along the horizontal scale of the subject fish, it is clearly evident the biomass reaches 30 inches plus in length.

With 99.9% certainty, this fish is 30+ inches.

*The actual 6" label is not at the beginning or end of the 6" line but near the center.


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He must be a big ol boy because he does not have his arms extended and it does look like a 6-7# fish if he is a normal sized guy.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


6 or 7 lbs :headknock


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Winner winner chicken dinner!*

Wish I had your computer skills fella!



InfamousJ said:


> *Shore Acres Trout Assesment*​
> Upon initial reports of a gator trout taken from the Galveston Bay complex of Shore Acres, a study was performed on the quality of fish submitted in a mysterious photo.
> 
> Taking the subjects middle fingernail of 3/4" and transferring it to a key indicator measurement line of 6 inches* then placed along the horizontal scale of the subject fish, it is clearly evident the biomass reaches 30 inches plus in length.
> ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

go shallower said:


> 6 or 7 lbs :headknock


I love it! Nothing like stirring the pot a little...
You mean you guys don't have the eye tape and eye scale?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love it! Nothing like stirring the pot a little...
> You mean you guys don't have the eye tape and eye scale?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


just ****in with u bro dont get those pink panties waded up


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

GSMAN said:


> Wish I had your computer skills fella!


Ain't he something


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Ain't he something


No kidding....Next time I need a fish ***'ed ...IJ is the man!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

might go 14lbs


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> No kidding....Next time I need a fish ***'ed ...IJ is the man!


Pretty sharp, foe sho:biggrin:


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*nice*

$595.00/18.5=32.16inches. A boga and a quick measurement would have solved this issue. Either way nice fish but it is impossible to even begin to get a weigh or length from a pic. One thing for sure with no freezes in last decade Galveston bay is coming on strong and allot of big hogs are showing up all over the bay system. Congrats on a nice fish.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Based on InfamousJ's measurement scale, that fish does not meet the 30" mark as he says... Look at it, 4- 6" sections plus about half of one. Last time I checked that does not equal 30. Maybe I am missing something.

On the flip side, that is a nice trout no matter what he actually measures out at.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ERdoc said:


> Based on InfamousJ's measurement scale, that fish does not meet the 30" mark as he says... Look at it, 4- 6" sections plus about half of one. Last time I checked that does not equal 30. Maybe I am missing something.
> 
> On the flip side, that is a nice trout no matter what he actually measures out at.


Great, you're gonna get grindthegrind all riled up again. 
Get ready for some dyslexic, drunken posts.


----------



## egretbaits (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's a 9.4 for reference. Great fish no matter.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

egretbaits said:


> Here's a 9.4 for reference. Great fish no matter.


ummmmmmmm where?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> ummmmmmmm where?


the big bird on the upper left above it ate it


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That's a big bird


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> That's a big bird


That trout looks small in his mouth tho'


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

I think that picture has been around several times before, It is always caught somewhere else. Seems to weigh from 10# to maybe 15#each time around.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> The specs on the fish were 32 1/4" weighing 12.6lbs on a Boga. This was caught on a homemade tandem rig. The fish is in the process of being mounted. It is legit. I'm going to call him and tell him about this post since he's a friend of mine.





tynker said:


> I think that picture has been around several times before, It is always caught somewhere else. Seems to weigh from 10# to maybe 15#each time around.


I don't think so Sir
BTW, nice feech in your avatar pic:cheers:


----------



## Troutguy2012 (Mar 25, 2013)

For all you **** talkers out there I will have the fish back in a week and I will post a pic of it. And all you jealous people out there I really don't care if you think if its fake or that I am holding my arms out cause if you look my arms are against my body for all you no seeing people. And I and the people that were there the night I caught it knows that it's the real deal that's all that matters!!!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Troutguy2012 said:


> For all you **** talkers out there I will have the fish back in a week and I will post a pic of it. And all you jealous people out there I really don't care if you think if its fake or that I am holding my arms out cause if you look my arms are against my body for all you no seeing people. And I and the people that were there the night I caught it knows that it's the real deal that's all that matters!!!!!!


Welcome:cheers:
Nice fish man.
There's always going to be "nay sayers", how you handle it reflects your character. In other words, you focused on the negative posts first, try focusing on the positive replys man. You'll learn us.....eventually


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Welcome:cheers:
> Nice fish man.
> There's always going to be "nay sayers", how you handle it reflects your character. In other words, you focused on the negative posts first, try focusing on the positive replys man. You'll learn us.....eventually


No ,I dont see that happening. Yalls mood swings are so fast you never can chart them.......


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chuck richey said:


> No ,I dont see that happening. Yalls mood swings are so fast you never can chart them.......


I'm generally in a good mood and post positively until Junior Game Wardens show up or some chit like that. And hey, you're one of us too. 
Shall I ask about a concrete contractor to prove a point

Regardless that guy caught a fish almost TWICE the size of my best fish weight wise


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> I'm generally in a good mood and post positively until Junior Game Wardens show up or some chit like that. And hey, you're one of us too.
> Shall I ask about a concrete contractor to prove a point
> 
> Regardless that guy caught a fish almost TWICE the size of my best fish weight wise


I just had to get in on this thread since it happened 3blocks from me. Last I heard our GREAT 2cool concrete guy was in jail for a while from another dwi. Wonder how they found him????? LOL

But not to hijack this thread I'm done till he gets out. lol

That is a GREAT trout and bigger than any trout I have ever caught. But I have seen huge trout from this area during the winter and spring. Would love to had been the one who caught that one.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chuck richey said:


> I just had to get in on this thread since it happened 3blocks from me. Last I heard our GREAT 2cool concrete guy was in jail for a while from another dwi. Wonder how they found him????? LOL
> 
> But not to hijack this thread I'm done till he gets out. lol
> 
> That is a GREAT trout and bigger than any trout I have ever caught. But I have seen huge trout from this area during the winter and spring. Would love to had been the one who caught that one.


You and the angler can probably expect some company after this thread. I bet it gets wild soon.
BTW, I'm a concrete guy too.hwell:


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Always is......... But whats new.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

Troutguy2012 said:


> For all you **** talkers out there I will have the fish back in a week and I will post a pic of it. And all you jealous people out there I really don't care if you think if its fake or that I am holding my arms out cause if you look my arms are against my body for all you no seeing people. And I and the people that were there the night I caught it knows that it's the real deal that's all that matters!!!!!!


About time, I didn't know you mailed in your 2cool application!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> About time, I didn't know you mailed in your 2cool application!


lol buddies are relentless:cheers:


----------



## Troutguy2012 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not really thinking negative just thought this was a fishing website that people be positive about things but all that really matters is the that was there when I caught and myself know its the real deal


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Troutguy2012 said:


> Not really thinking negative just thought this was a fishing website that people be positive about things but all that really matters is the that was there when I caught and myself know its the real deal


Ya gotta look past the nay sayershwell:
You only took one pic of the fish???? I'd have filled the memory on my smart phone if I was you. Lets see it when you get it back man or some more pics if you have them.


----------



## Troutguy2012 (Mar 25, 2013)

It cool man I am not here to prove nothing to no one think I said the people that were there know and that's good enough for my books and I know that it's my biggest trout and will have to fish for the rest of my life to catch up that that one


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Caught under the lights?
I might know this spot...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Troutguy2012 said:


> It cool man I am not here to prove nothing to no one think I said the people that were there know and that's good enough for my books and I know that it's my biggest trout and will have to fish for the rest of my life to catch up that that one


Nice fish!!! Fish the rest of my life and probably never come close! Wtg!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Team Burns said:


> Nice fish!!! Fish the rest of my life and probably never come close! Wtg!!


X2

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Weedguard (Dec 27, 2005)

*How?*

How can it be you caught that great fish without being a member of 2 cool....no way..ha...great fish


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

chuck richey said:


> I just had to get in on this thread since it happened 3blocks from me. Last I heard our GREAT 2cool concrete guy was in jail for a while from another dwi. Wonder how they found him????? LOL
> 
> But not to hijack this thread I'm done till he gets out. lol
> 
> That is a GREAT trout and bigger than any trout I have ever caught. But I have seen huge trout from this area during the winter and spring. Would love to had been the one who caught that one.


don't know your source of info but as of two minutes ago, he is on the golf course. :rotfl::rotfl: How do you get a dwi riding shotgun all the time? :cop:


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

And six inches is still eight and a half at my house


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Find the width of the hat or sunglasses and u have a tool to scale it against. Hardly believe it was a 30+ fish.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Freaking priceless, IMO. Green to ya. Bazinga..

This is a perfect lesson about pictures here. Nice fish by the way.



okmajek said:


> And six inches is still eight and a half at my house


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> *Shore Acres Trout Assesment*​
> Upon initial reports of a gator trout taken from the Galveston Bay complex of Shore Acres, a study was performed on the quality of fish submitted in a mysterious photo.
> 
> Taking the subjects middle fingernail of 3/4" and transferring it to a key indicator measurement line of 6 inches* then placed along the horizontal scale of the subject fish, it is clearly evident the biomass reaches 30 inches plus in length.
> ...


I did a similar measurement and came up with at least 30" as well when this pic was first put up...no sense in posting up info like that though with some folk in this crowd.

To the guy who caught it, awesome fish congrats! Don't worry about the haters...you know they love to bring you down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

That is a fish of a lifetime. Hard to weigh a picture. I fished the Seabrook flats from 1975 - 1990. Bad freeze in 84 and 89. Fished mainly Nov. till April , wading at night. Sometimes 4 or 5 nights a week. Lucky to catch a lot of nice fish, nothing even close to this fish.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

You can look at that fish an tell it is a *BIG FISH* ! Congrats on a nice catch. Don't worry about the keyboard hacks that have never caught a big fish !


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Big Fish said:


> You can look at that fish an tell it is a *BIG FISH* ! Congrats on a nice catch. Don't worry about the keyboard hacks that have never caught a big fish !


There you have it, from, a "Big Fish"


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol pissin match, bet none of the guys guesstimatin on this thread have come within a 100yds of a 10lb trout (Sarge's rod booth trout mount doesn't count)


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

First I heard there was a 12 pounder caught, then I heard it was 13 lb, 33" long...would like to see that one!


----------

